

Mainstream Media versus Blogosphere, an Analysis - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/analysis-mainstream-media-vs-blogosphere-2/

======
imp
I was hoping the article would also discuss topic selection and accuracy of
MSM vs blogs. The traffic results weren't too surprising.

------
jgator85
nice breakdown!

